# Branson 2800 shifting problems



## jsbbull (May 16, 2015)

I have a Branson 28 hp, manual shifting from 2nd to reverse and couldn't shift to any gear. The shifter went totally loose. Like the fork in the tranny either broke or something came loose. Bought the tractor in July of 2013, The tractor has only 128 hrs on it. Anyone have this problem? Is it something I can fix?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jsbbull,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your transmission a pure manual gearbox with a clutch, or is it a hydrostatic transmission?


----------



## jsbbull (May 16, 2015)

sixbales said:


> Howdy jsbbull,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Is your transmission a pure manual gearbox with a clutch, or is it a hydrostatic transmission?


Manual w/clutch


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

On my tractor (Ford 3610) I can shift both levers to neutral, remove cover bolts and pull the transmission cover. Have to disconnect the transmission safety switch. Then I can take a look and see what's wrong with it. 

I'm reluctant to advise you in this direction without consulting your Branson dealer, to make sure there's no pitfalls with this approach.


----------



## jsbbull (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, That's what I was thinking. It still may be under warranty since its a 2013.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

My Branson came with a 2 year bumper to bumper then 2 more years Drivetrain. 

Call your Branson dealer.


----------



## jsbbull (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, They said it may be a pin that fell out or the fork may have broke. The only down fall is they are 3 weeks behind getting to it.


----------

